# [BSL] What to do about pit bulls? Vicious dog issue in Anderson to be ... - Anderson



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.independentmail.com/news/2008/apr/22/what-do-about-pit-bulls-vicious-dog-issue-anderson/&cid=0&ei=eLMdSOKmD4juyASh3cXQDw&usg=AFrqEzdNUoCpji06_k6iQIZUdU7vonZOBA">What to do about pit bulls? Vicious <b>dog</b> issue in Anderson to be <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Anderson Independent Mail (subscription), SC -</font> <nobr>Apr 22, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Angela Wallace, vice president of the Anderson County Humane Society, said the problem with <b>breed</b>-specific <b>legislation</b> starts with trying to identify a pit <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

